# كتالوجات طلمبات تسرومي



## waeel_taha2002 (26 مارس 2009)

الرابط

http://www.zshare.net/download/57714303f09cb1e6/​


----------



## waeel_taha2002 (28 مارس 2009)

ليه مفيش اي رد هل الموضوع ما هو قيم


----------



## mohamed mech (28 مارس 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير يا مهندس وائل و جارى التحميل


----------



## waeel_taha2002 (28 مارس 2009)

شكرا علي ردك يا بشمهندس محمد وجاري رفع كتالوجات اخري لانواع مختلفه


----------



## mohamed mech (28 مارس 2009)

كده كتيير بعدين منعرفش نرد لك افضالك علينا


----------



## ahmedhekal (1 أبريل 2010)

متشكر جدا يا باشمهندس


----------



## رجل الصناعة (3 أبريل 2010)

مشكور على المجهود الوفير وبارك الله فيك


----------



## bedoo54 (3 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا
كويس والله انا كنت بدور علي 
Diesel Trailer or Skid mounted Pump Series


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (4 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا يا وائل


----------



## midofm (4 أبريل 2010)

ياجماعة زدشير مش بيحمل معايا يدينى ملف حجمه 0 كيلوبايت


----------



## mohamedbadawy (5 أبريل 2010)

شاكرين افضالك و جعله الله فى ميزانك


----------



## تامربهجت (23 أكتوبر 2010)

الملف محذوف رجاء اعادة رفعه


----------



## mahmoud khalaf ali (26 أكتوبر 2010)

متشكر جدا يا باشمهندس
جزاك الله خيرا يا وائل


----------



## أنس الميكانيكي (26 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا 
بارك الله فيكم لانكم تنشرون العلم


----------



## moaz mohamed (28 يونيو 2011)

ياجماعة اي كتالوج لطلمبات الحريق


----------



## binziad (25 نوفمبر 2012)

اين الملف برجاء اعادة رفعة وشكرا


----------



## hassan.algabry (27 نوفمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## eng haytham (28 نوفمبر 2012)

لك كل الشكر والاحترام


----------

